# Cavs @ Warriors | Game #40 | 1/20/2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 40*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(23-16) @* *Golden State Warriors** (19-21)*

_*Saturday, January 20, 2007*_
*Time:* 7:30pm PT, 10:30pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, FSOhio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Oracle Arena*, Oakland, California

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> Before allowing their postseason aspirations to fall too far out of reach, the struggling Golden State Warriors swung an eight-player trade to shake up their lineup.
> 
> The Warriors look to get off to a strong start with their four new players on Saturday when they host the road-weary Cleveland Cavaliers, who are wrapping up a season-high seven-game road trip.
> 
> ...


*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland needs to snap their losing streak and get back into a positive frame of mind. Baron Davis and Monte Ellis will probably wreck havoc on Cleveland’s backcourt. Ellis has played well in many games this year and might be the X-factor. Hopefully Coach Brown gives Gibson major minutes tonight. The Warriors are a quick bunch who will expose Cleveland’s foot speed issues much like Denver did.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha yeah this game we might as well not even show up for. Is there a team we matchup worse with in the NBA? The Knicks maybe. But now they have Stephen Jackson to boot. On the plus side, they are fun to watch. I love Ellis and Pietrus. Just wish we weren't going to get blown out by 30.

But hey, who knows, maybe Lebron will come out pissed off and try and go for 50 tonight.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Looks like Baron won't be playing, so that helps the Cavs' chances, IMO.

Come on through, Cleveland fans, and discuss this game on the Warriors board as well!

Good luck, Cavaliers.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

haha, looking at the lineup I feel like we're facing the Pacers in disguise.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

GS just destroyed us last year: no reason to expect anything more tonight. 4th game in 5 nights. 

Anyone what the status of Lebron for this is?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Z has lost the plot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Monta Ellis is awesome. And Z is getting schooled on defense.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

why did it take so long to get gibson into the game, shouldn't he be starting?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The fact that David Wesley has seen more action in this game than Gibson makes me hate Mike Brown.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Defense has been so much better this half.

It really is all mental with this team. When they're not in the game, they get blown out. When they're on their game, they wipe the floor with the other team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Defense is doing it, but the offense is basically Lebron and four guys who can't do anything. We're basically banking on the fact that the Warriors won't score for the rest of the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And why doesn't Snow play with this kind of tenacity every night?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Lebron. That was pathetic.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our free thrown shooting is amazing. Like...I know we're the worst in the league at it...but wow.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Boy did Andy bail Lebron's *** out there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha Don Nelson is a crazy s.o.b.

2 for 1 with 30 seconds to go.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Monta Ellis is truth syrup for basketball waffles.

Wish he played for us.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The fact that our 2 highest paid players sit on the bench in crunch time while David Wesley, Sasha Pavlovic, and Marshall get time is disgusting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamnit


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Overtime!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What lineup do you think we'll come out with in overtime?

I would like to see Z, Andy, Lebron, Hughes, and Gibson


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Snow has been decent tonight, so it wouldn't be terrible if he stayed in, though. Gibson's probably freezing spending so much time on the bench.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hahaha, Wesley comes out and his a huge 3. What are the chances?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley must be blackmailing Mike Brown.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

honestly Wesley is hustling out there tonight. He's giving nothing offensively, but he's coming up with a lot of loose balls. this is easily the ugliest lineup we've seen in awhile, but the defense they are playing is tremendous.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

it's so hard for Lebron to get the ball with this lineup on the floor.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> honestly Wesley is hustling out there tonight. He's giving nothing offensively, but he's coming up with a lot of loose balls. this is easily the ugliest lineup we've seen in awhile, but the defense they are playing is tremendous.


Maybe benching 3/5 of our starting lineup is meant to send a message?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't get why the Warriors didn't foul us on the last trip. We're the worst free throw shooting team in the NBA. And we're about to step up and miss two more.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

or turning the ball over because of a crappy inbound play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron wins it with his defense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can't wait to hear about benching Larry Hughes, Drew Gooden, and Z.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lebron Defense!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ACK. Nevermind. We can't make free throws I forgot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Missed both!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's gonna be a 3 for the win. You can just feel it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If Jackson even wins this game, I'll kill someone.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Thank god.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

whew. Nice finish to the road trip. We go 3-4 on it. Could have done better, but all in all not so bad.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Verejao once again proves he's our second best player.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 106, Golden State 104*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What a game! Big time win. Lebron doesn't play defense - ROFL at some of the timing of the NBA General threads

Those FT's need to be fixed however


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

On the bright side, after what seemed to be a disaster of a road trip, we are still 6-4 in our last ten games.

I had to read that again, because that's incredible. Granted, they consisted of a couple of blowouts, a complete collapse against Seattle, and another near-blowout tonight. But still, we've won the majority of our last ten games, and that horrible road trip is now over.

We'll see if we can build off the momentum of this game when we get home.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This would have been a good road trip actually if we won the damn Seattle game (too slow to get AV in that game)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *OAKLAND, CALIF - *Salvation coming late is better than none at all.
> After losing touch for 3 ½ games with the style of basketball that they worked for nearly half a season to hone, the Cavaliers regained it and in rather shocking fashion. Getting big-time contributions from unlikely sources, the Cavs rallied from a huge deficit to edge the Golden State Warriors 106-104 in overtime.
> It sent the Cavs home 3-4 from their longest road trip in seven years and with more momentum than looked possible when they trailed by 19 points in the third quarter.
> LeBron James was the star with 32 points and seven rebounds to go with three steals in overtime, including one with 2.4 seconds left that proved to be one of the key plays of the game. His play was no surprise. His helpers were.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16512359.htm


----------

